
New Attack Reported on Global Bank Network - tshtf
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/business/dealbook/swift-global-bank-network-breach.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
matt_wulfeck
> In both cases, the core messaging system of Swift was not breached; rather,
> the criminals attacked the banks’ connections to the Swift network. Each
> bank is responsible for maintaining the security of its connection to Swift

I can't help but feel this system is fundamentally flawed. "It's not our
fault. Or clients just aren't very secure."

------
jakelarkin
"the thieves used a form of malware that targeted a PDF reader that the bank
used to confirm that payments had been made."

PDF reader! bank infosec is a joke

